# What do you feed for boneless meat?



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I need to figure out what I can get for Sonya for her future boneless meals and I was hoping for some suggestions. What do you personally feed as boneless meal?
Thanks!


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Beef heart is the only beef source that is cheap enough to feed and it's super rich....one of my favorite things to feed. 

Venison, elk, pork and Turkey are our staples of boneless meats. 

Honestly anything you can get your hands on that is a reasonable price!

I do recommend staying away from ground meats as much as possible, especially in the beginning because they harbor more bacteria than whole meats and can cause digestive upset...


----------



## swolek (Mar 31, 2011)

I've found hearts to be a cheap and healthy source of boneless meat . I feed beef heart, lamb heart, and chicken hearts. I also get cheap cuts of beef when I can (usually beef chunks for stew), chicken gizzards, goat, and lamb (this is rare now since the prices are crazy). I have boneless chicken breasts and pork chops that I got for free so I'm feeding those, too, but probably wouldn't buy them.

Right now my boneless staples are lamb hearts, chicken hearts, chicken gizzards, and goat meat. But it really depends on what's on sale (I can't buy in bulk and have limited freezer space so I go meat shopping every other week).


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We feed heart of any kind, lamb lung, pork roasts from Cash N Carry are always about .98 per pound.


----------



## SonyaBullyDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Thanks! Is lung an organ or muscle meat?

I have a university slaughter house near by and I was told that I could call and ask to buy anything coming from cows and pigs (that's the only animals they raise and slaughter in the animal science department here). Do you think that I can ask for unorthadox meats, like privates, etc and feed as a cheap source of muscle meat? If so, can you guys help me on what I should be asking them? Thanks so much for all the help!


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We feed lung as a meat - I researched a while and it seems a real be that to be an organ it will secrete - like the thymus, pancreas, etc. heart and lungs are non secreting. Lung is very low fat and I kinda over feed it - the dogs think they got a grand treat and splurge - actually they got a low fat meal (I have some chunkies) with lots of nutrient. I love sneaking in health food. We get lamb lung from an abbatoir near me fresh the afternoon they were slaughtered. We also freeze, slice and dehydrate lung as training treats and they dogs flip for the - they are very dry and don't mess up clothes or hands. If you can get it free or cheap go for it. My dogs get lung abotu two or three times per week.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

DaneMama said:


> Beef heart is the only beef source that is cheap enough to feed and it's super rich....one of my favorite things to feed.
> 
> Venison, elk, pork and Turkey are our staples of boneless meats.
> 
> ...


Exactly this!!!

We feed what we can get, mostly red meats, i'll do a whole chicken once in a while deboned, but it's a P.I.T.A but for my kid ANYTHING!

we just picked up 3 hearts in fact, 2 days old :biggrin: and a 5lb slab of liver, 3 lbs of just off the cow kidney!!!! all under 1.50 a lb.


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

Green tripe in square blocks (not red meat I know), venison cubes from rawfood petshop, ox, sheep and chicken hearts/liver as they are cheap and anything else I can get my hands on. Didn't realise about the ground stuff as my local rawfood petstore sells ground chicken with hearts/bone etc and very reasonable to make up part of meal.


----------



## FL Cracker (May 4, 2011)

I'm with Dane Mama...beef heart....venison...lamb shank, Ox cheek, and once and a while...(depending on the local sales)... steak.


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

Lung, heart, tongue and the "mess" that holds the lungs/heart together. Trachea and gullet, uterus, beef, goat, lamb, goose, venison and tripe too!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The dogs here get on a regular basis beef, lamb, venison heart. Llama, and boneless beef, pork shoulder and tripe. I don't know about others but my dogs aren't too excited about lung, it has the weirdest texture ever.

I'd look at different ethnic markets for cheaper cuts of meat as a lot of times they will be cheaper there than at the regular grocery store.

Did you look to see if you had a local raw feeding co-op located near you?


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Pork & beef (ground) are our staples for boneless meat. 

They get tripe on a regular basis in their rotation and I've also picked up some beef hearts and will be getting pork hearts in the near future. 

Hunting season they get a lot of venison! Their favorite!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Primarily beef heart, but some tongue and hamburger (its our own cows... I'm not worried about bacteria because I know how it was handled, all USDA inspected as well) too.

Sometimes boneless chicken breast. Deer cube steaks... I'm too stingy to share the good steaks/chops though. Sometimes chicken/turkey giblets/hearts.

I want to add tripe in, but too poor to order.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

when we first started out, we fed in a progression for introduction's sake...and that was chicken, turkey, pork, fish, red meat - beef 

and then it was liver and then kidney...

and then it was a free for all, so we feed regularly - 
red meat (roasts),
pork ribs and pork picnic roasts,
beef gullet,
lamb and lamb lung (thank you liz) and lamb trachea and lamb ribs and lamb liver and lamb kidney and lamb hearts, (we bought a whole lamb and will do it again)
llama when we can get it,
venison two or three times a week, venison heart which is like crack to my dogs...
goat (the whole thing but no organs from goat 
fresh whole sardines
mackerel
rabbit, but not often

other than those proteins, we either find the unusuals like uterus at an asian or mexican market

but lately i 've been thinking about what wolves in my area eat....certainly they don't go to the asian market or belong to a co op....

and the fact that i'm only one little person who doesn't hunt....and i think we're going to start feeding them less variety, although we will always feed as much red meat as possible.


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

Our boneless meals are mostly beef. We do have some variety and also feed pork, lamb, beef heart, tongue, and lung, moose, elk, deer, bison, goat a few times. That's the joy of feeding raw, if you can get your hands on it -- if it bleeds, feel free to feed! (With the obvious exceptions of course :lol


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

Does everyone here feed boneless meal? We tried it for a while with our dane and she had very funky poop. Wet after the boneless meal and very dry and crumbly after the boney meal. Now both dogs get bones in all of their meals. Is this normal or not?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

MrTroyHouse said:


> Does everyone here feed boneless meal? We tried it for a while with our dane and she had very funky poop. Wet after the boneless meal and very dry and crumbly after the boney meal. Now both dogs get bones in all of their meals. Is this normal or not?


sure, you want to feed about 75-80% meat, the rest divided between bone and organs, we feed heart sometimes 2 days in a row, how long have you been raw feeding again? If i'd have given Tobi a full boneless meal in the first month he'd have been pooping funny!!! but now that he's getting better transitioned we feed many boneless meals a week, though no organ only meals we normally give that with the little bone he gets. RFD's are not going to have the same poops unless they are getting the same thing day in and day out, like in the chicken/turkey phase of a transition is the only time his poops have ever been the same day to day, now sometimes a bit softer, sometimes a little runny, sometimes hard, sometimes dusty, we just adjust his next meal accordingly but carefully as to not get into a rollercoaster of hard/runny poops.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

*Boneless meal*

We have the same issue. One boneless meal leads to explosive diahhrea - all their meals have bone.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Max gets beef and ostrich trim and pork leg meat for boneless meat at the moment. He gets a lot more variety in bony bits and organs.

I spent the summer working on boneless meals a couple years ago and found that I could give him a bigger bit of bony meat that included about 2 days worth of bone+2 days worth of organ+meat to make up 120% his usual one day and 80% his usual in boneless meat the following day. I used whole sardines and chicken feet as tiny bony bits when needed, a good chew on something cartilaginous or tendony works as well. The result tends to be large firm poops from bone/meat/organ meals and tiny occasionally gooey ones that don't stick to his fur from boneless meals.


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

I feed ox heart/lamb heart as lucky's main boneless meals, she also occassionally has boneless pieces of turkey and stewing steak if I can get it cheap enough


----------



## MrTroyHouse (Jun 4, 2011)

Tobi said:


> sure, you want to feed about 75-80% meat, the rest divided between bone and organs, we feed heart sometimes 2 days in a row, how long have you been raw feeding again? If i'd have given Tobi a full boneless meal in the first month he'd have been pooping funny!!! but now that he's getting better transitioned we feed many boneless meals a week, though no organ only meals we normally give that with the little bone he gets. RFD's are not going to have the same poops unless they are getting the same thing day in and day out, like in the chicken/turkey phase of a transition is the only time his poops have ever been the same day to day, now sometimes a bit softer, sometimes a little runny, sometimes hard, sometimes dusty, we just adjust his next meal accordingly but carefully as to not get into a rollercoaster of hard/runny poops.


We have been feeding Heffy raw for almost a year now. We tried the boneless meals about 4-5 months in. She has an extremely sensitive stomach, which is why we started feeding raw in the first place. Gimlet is still transitioning (about to start organ!) so she still gets all bone-in meals as well. It's no big deal fr us to feed the bone with every meal, I was just curious.


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

My bishop has an iron stomach and can handle several boneless meals in a row.. usually we feed heart, beef, pork, lamb, turkey as well as big meals of organ. I never switched him properly and by week one he was eating beef and pork and chicken with no problem. Tess on the other hand has a much more sensitive stomach and can't handle boneless meals yet.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

we can go three or four meals, depending on what it is...without giving bone...

things like venison heart - and any other heart, i imagine.....we feed bone before and after...otherwise, it's pure liquid...

gotta say, though, i don't concern myself so much with loose or liquid stools...so much anymore...i am beginning to know what does it to them....venison being one of them....heart....rich meats, things like that.

but i can feed them a fish meal...a beef meal....a picnic roast pork meal, as an example before i have to feed bone..and that's all with a tripe side....yes, we're back to feeding tripe. i figured out i was feeding too much at once and it was too rich for bubba...


----------

